# Where Do You Sell Your Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Do any of you guys sell your walking sticks and canes on Etsy?

I created an Etsy site to sell some of the walking sticks and canes, however I'm not sure how to promote the Etsy store.

Any suggestions?

I sell on my website, but I'm looking for other places to sell, as I make many more walking sticks and canes than I can sell.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

